# Latest Project



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a home we did his week for some long time friends, great family. They have 5 kids and let them pick an accent wall color for their room.
http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100099&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great Chirs ....why does it look like a white line around all the ceiling lines? Almost looks shiney like caulking? or a space like from using a edger pad whith whels ..... trim looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a popular way to edge here, bring the ceiling paint down and have a perfect straight line. Some HOs ask for it to come down even more! 
It is all spray work! Thanks


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> That is a popular way to edge here, bring the ceiling paint down and have a perfect straight line. Some HOs ask for it to come down even more!
> It is all spray work! Thanks


are you taping it off and spraying the ceiling?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

There are some Polish contractors that do that in Chicago area, and I shave seen it done awfully.. I have never been ask to do it that way though.

The Pics look good, Chris.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> are you taping it off and spraying the ceiling?


Yes, Rob sprays the ceilings.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of trim paint are you using?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sherwin Williams, Southwest Builders Sologloss


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

looks good! im not a fan of the drop line on the ceiling.. i would stare at it too much and drive myself crazy.. 

trim looks like glass nice job!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good. Interesting thing with those ceiling lines. I've seen people do that about 1/8" onto the ceiling, but never on the wall.

Now... Go clean your cameras lense. :001_tongue:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

So to get the line you paint the walls then mask off walls and spray the ceilings? Pardon my not seeing this before (we do 99% exteriors) but I look forward to trying this soon, it looks fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Looks good. Interesting thing with those ceiling lines. I've seen people do that about 1/8" onto the ceiling, but never on the wall.
> 
> Now... Go clean your cameras lense. :001_tongue:


They had just finished, still had dust in the air, I'll get pix for the website after floors are in.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> So to get the line you paint the walls then mask off walls and spray the ceilings? Pardon my not seeing this before (we do 99% exteriors) but I look forward to trying this soon, it looks fantastic!:thumbsup:


Rob sprays the trim, ceiling, walls and then covers walls and does one pass around room at wall/ceiling line to cover.

Rob uses one long strip of tape around room and then tucks plastic under the edge. It really works well when the wall/ceiling joint is uneven.


----------

